# Lost kids Redline bike at Gore this weekend.



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

My son's Redline BMX bike took a tumble out of the truck on the way home from Pumphouse. Anyone find it? He would love to get it back.

hobie


----------



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

*possibly found*

Our rangers found a bike and gave it to someone who thought he knew the owner. I have contacted him to please contact you via Mountain Buzz. Feel free to contact me and give me your information that I may pass on to him. Teri


----------

